# Picnik Edits!!



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

That would be great! This is Blackjack:


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

Heres one of Buck(Sorrel), Rocket (Bay), and spice (buckskin)
Thanks


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

sure i will do them all now!!!


----------



## Belle (Dec 28, 2010)

This is Dollar her Show name is The Lovechild...Cant wait to see what you come up with...


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

here you go lovestory!!! if you want them done differently just say it is fine!!!













































http://www.flickr.com/photos/horsesrock161/5337514572/


----------



## Belle (Dec 28, 2010)

I love the first picture...of Black Jack


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Here you go Buckcherry!!!

i did a couple of different design!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

i will do yours now belle!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Here are yours Belle hope you like them!!


----------



## Belle (Dec 28, 2010)

OMG..They are just gorgeous..You have a real talent there...Thankyou very much..From Belinda and Dollar..


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

no problem thank you for the photo!!!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

This is Klassic Superstar aka Klass or Klassy, or Full of Klass. LOL she gpes by many names

Here are some pics of her


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

i will start them now!!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

here are the first few!!!
hope you like them


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

here are the next two


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you so so much! I love them!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

here are the rest of them!!!



















i do have another one of the black and white pic but my computer is a bit slow at the moment and it won't let me load it on here but i will put it on here a bit later!!!!!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

They are lovely, thank you som much!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

no problem!!


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

Thank you I loved my edit


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

no problem


----------

